# Would You Purchase a Grand Seiko in Japan?



## riddlers

Hello,

If you had an opportunity to purchase a Grand Seiko in the USA or Japan where would you purchase it? Are there any price or other advantages for purchasing in Japan?


----------



## ten13th

Depends on the specific GS you are looking at. If it a GS available in US, then buying from US AD like forum sponsor Topper would be the best way to go, as you get the post sell support. For JDM only GS, then the only route is buy from Japan.


----------



## riddlers

ten13th said:


> Depends on the specific GS you are looking at. If it a GS available in US, then buying from US AD like forum sponsor Topper would be the best way to go, as you get the post sell support. For JDM only GS, then the only route is buy from Japan.


What seller support do you mean? Shipping it back to Japan for service? I have no idea what JDM means. Thanks.


----------



## MDSWATCH

JDM - Japanese Domestic Market

Wouldn't a watch sourced in Japan come with a world wide guarantee?


----------



## SUPAN

Riddlers,

You are irritating the .... out of me with alot of your threads and questions ... hahah ..

Depends on where u are based ... 

If you are in USA, it is better to allow your dealer to earn a cut ... 

Of course if you feel you import yourself and paying the taxes and still you have big savings, then go ahead and buy it yourself from Japan exporters/ad directly.
If you are on a holiday, it make sense to buy in japan.

If you are just trying to save a couple of hundred on a GS, why waste time dealing with non speaking Japanese dealers ? or if you have a problem on your watch you have hassles to deal with a counterpart with time difference ?
Lastly i am sure if you buy from your USA dealer, for any GS event, they will invite you as a VIP or special clearance sale etc .. 

Do you pop into your USA dealer shop try the watch and then buy it off a japanese exporter just for a couple hundreds ?


----------



## ieatkows

Definitely from the source since warranty is international.

No discounts from the boutiques but expect 20% at BIC or Yodabashi (There's an additional 5% if you pay by Union Pay or Visa) + TAX FREE!


----------



## Nokie

JDM- Japanese Domestic Model. The trick ones they only sell in Japan, but some can be imported to the USA. 

All of the main three JDM watch vendors, (Google it), have been great to work with, ship fast and have good correspondence and great customer service. 

Some models do not extend their warranties to the US, and some you do have to send back to Japan for servicing, but that is looking a long way out for a new GS.


----------



## sea0bass

Sure I would buy from Japan if it is a JDM model.


----------



## Laso1

I have bought JDM dive watches from the Japanese guys with no problems, I have bought some GSs from Topper (great service) and have not seen a price difference worth worrying about. The other US ADs have good reputations as well (I have delt with a couple of them). I would love to go shopping for one in Tokyo, if I ever get the chance.


----------



## DustinC

If I had the chance to buy one in Japan, I'd certainly do it since it's a lot cheaper there. Wear the watch and ship the box and papers to yourself.

I imported a GS from Japan and had to pay up €314 VAT and import duties. Even with that included, the GS was €600 cheaper than if I would buy it from the Seiko Boutique.


----------



## Adam91

I feel like the word is that JDM Seikos of any kind are always better, for whatever reason. Other than that, exchange rate?


----------



## SUPAN

DustinC said:


> If I had the chance to buy one in Japan, I'd certainly do it since it's a lot cheaper there. Wear the watch and ship the box and papers to yourself.
> 
> I imported a GS from Japan and had to pay up €314 VAT and import duties. Even with that included, the GS was €600 cheaper than if I would buy it from the Seiko Boutique.


Sometimes buying from a local AD is better than importing it yourself... ie to say top notch service in adjust your length of bracelet, servicing your watch, problems addressing, invites to sale, invites to AD events, exclusive preview of models...
Have you ever spoke to your Seiko AD / boutique claiming your amount you can fetch and achieving more discount ?

Dont be surprise what you can save even you buy direct from Seiko boutique ..


----------



## MLJinAK

If I happened to be in Japan, it's probably for something awesome. So, yes, I'd buy one in Japan. I saw on another thread they give out extra stuff, too. 

I wouldn't buy one from Japan "just because" though.

-MLJinAK.


----------



## alex_b

I bought mine in Japan, fantastic service at the GS Boutique in Ginza, lots of nice presents and I've had no trouble with the warranty in the UK.


----------



## hedgy

Hello everyone (first post),

@riddlers I would, and I did!

Having been fascinated by GS for the last year or so. I took the plunge on my last vacation to Japan and bought an SBGR073 in Tokyo. 

In my opinion, there are three advantages: 

1. Choice - ADs have a large selection for you to try on, and 'Master Dealers' (eg. Wako in Ginza) have an even larger selection, with the addition of special Master Shop models that are only available from them. 

2. Value - Yen is not as weak as it was last year, but still great value given that they have had pretty much zero inflation over the last twenty years and are also in the midst of some serious QE (which weakens their currency). If you are a foreigner, you can also get your purchase tax-free (saving 8% sales tax) at source (ie. not having to claim it back later at the airport). Some ADs will also give you a further discount off the retail price. 

3. Service - GS is a highly respected brand in Japan so the level of customer service you receive there is commensurate with the level of instant brand recognition and unquestioned 'high-end' status. The Seiko brand in the West (though this is clearly changing) is still seen as a mid-market brand, and GS as a 'challenger brand' (despite its long history, innovations and manufacture movements) which may affect how some ADs and boutiques present their watches to get a sale (forum sponsor excepted, of course!)


----------



## Whitegene

Only for JDM model unless I am traveling there.


----------



## zetaplus93

Yup, did that last year with the great USD/JPY exchange rate and bought a SBGR053 at Yobodashi Umeda in Osaka. Would definitely do that again if it made financial sense.


----------



## DustinC

SUPAN said:


> Sometimes buying from a local AD is better than importing it yourself... ie to say top notch service in adjust your length of bracelet, servicing your watch, problems addressing, invites to sale, invites to AD events, exclusive preview of models...
> Have you ever spoke to your Seiko AD / boutique claiming your amount you can fetch and achieving more discount ?
> 
> Dont be surprise what you can save even you buy direct from Seiko boutique ..


Yeah, they said the model was not in their collection anymore... Lol.


----------



## SUPAN

DustinC said:


> Yeah, they said the model was not in their collection anymore... Lol.


Haha ... Sounds like you are not popular .. wahaha ..


----------



## riddlers

Why do people get 5% off for using Visa?


----------



## yongsoo1982

For clarity, do you mean purchase a watch while you're physically in Japan or buying a watch from a Japanese vendor? I imagine the second hand market might be easier for GS in Japan? Maybe? Either way, get the watch you love where you can.


----------



## Punchout

Any hints for a good japanese online store/es for used watches?


----------



## AlfaQ4

riddlers said:


> Why do people get 5% off for using Visa?


Promotion period using Visa.


----------



## samanator

One advantage to buying from a US AD is Seiko US adds an extra year of warranty (3 total)for GS watches purchase through Seiko USA. On higher end Seikos like Marine Masters they extend the service warranty 2 years to 3 total.


----------



## J-Rock121

If you're referring to buying from a vendor in Japan (having it shipped) or buying from an AD in Murica' then (assuming price difference isn't insane) I'd prefer to buy in the states. There's a local privately owned GS boutique so I'd prefer to support a local business when possible. Owner gave me a Seiko book signed by a GS Spring Drive master tech after I purchased one. Highly doubt he would've volunteerily given it to me had I not purchase, LOL!


----------



## bech9

Is its better to purchase a Grand seiko in Japan?,while some people might think making purchase in Japan will be cheaper,but you will check the cost of duties if its okay by you.


----------



## Btreichel87

SUPAN said:


> Riddlers,
> 
> Do you pop into your USA dealer shop try the watch and then buy it off a japanese exporter just for a couple hundreds ?


I'm jealous of all you guys with a GS dealers within reach, you should feel fortunate. Most of us do not have the option to try something on. I bought a JDM model so I didn't have an option of buying in the states. But regardless, the closest boutique to me is 1000 miles away, so even if I wanted to support our US AD's, I'd still be buying sight unseen.


----------



## paskinner

My instinct is to support local dealers, because in the longer term you benefit from them being around. But I bought my last GS from Higuchi in Japan because the model (SBGX 117) is not imported into the UK. It did work out at a good price, but the main thing was to get one.....


----------



## Jannal

I would only buy in Japan for the following reasons.
1. cannot buy/order in your country.
2. price is a lot cheaper.


----------



## KazeKei

Price is the main issue here. It's much cheaper to buy in Japan. Much. 


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin.nbt

Not sure if anyone knows this but Grand Seikos are the cheapest in Taiwan, even lower than what you can get in Japan. 

Can't remember the reason but I've visited the Seiko boutique in Taipei a couple of times and got my snow fake for around USD 4,029 after tax rebate.


----------



## michael8238

It should be much cheaper in Japan, so of course I would.


----------



## Oblongata

In addition to a cheaper price in Japan, I'm sure there would be a bigger variety of choices including vintage ones. Plus the USD is still relatively strong against the Yen since the Japanese have been maniupulating and devaluing their currency.


----------



## Watchdelight

I would have no hesitation purchasing from Japan. There are the well known 'reputable' retailers that have been trading for a number of years.

If I was lucky enough to be travelling on vacation to the Far East I would definitely buy from there directly. As Oblongata said above - more choices and cheaper.


----------



## ten13th

Anyone know if there is store that carrys GS in Narita airport? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samanator

ten13th said:


> Anyone know if there is store that carrys GS in Narita airport?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There was three years ago. Don't hold your breath on getting any deals.


----------



## ten13th

samanator said:


> There was three years ago. Don't hold your breath on getting any deals.


You're most likely right about the deal, better off getting a bottle of Hibiki.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Philip Loftus

Narita, can't remember. Haneda, yes! Big selection.


----------



## samanator

i believe I was on a United flight, since sometimes what is there is different by which terminal you are in. Their prices were pretty much MSRP from the hang tags.


----------



## alex_b

Philip Loftus said:


> Narita, can't remember. Haneda, yes! Big selection.


I wouldn't say a big selection at the international terminal, no better than Bic Camera and no mastershop models or other special models.


----------



## tzakiel

Just bought my GS in Japan, from BIC camera and the price was good with duty free and 5% credit card discount. But I did get hit with customs fees when I arrived in the US (I was honest when they asked what I bought...)


----------



## jaychung

Kevin.nbt said:


> Not sure if anyone knows this but Grand Seikos are the cheapest in Taiwan, even lower than what you can get in Japan.
> 
> Can't remember the reason but I've visited the Seiko boutique in Taipei a couple of times and got my snow fake for around USD 4,029 after tax rebate.


Good to know that. I'll certainly pay a visit to the seiko boutique next time I'm in Taiwan!


----------



## philip_

That is interesting. I am about to go to both countries soon, Japan first. Does the Seiko boutique in Taipei have the less expensive quartz models such as SBGX061? I was at the Hong Kong Seiko boutique a year ago, and was rather surprised when I found out they did not have those.


----------



## Lokvo

Without question I would buy from Japan. I'd make a memorable trip of it, mask it under the guise of a holiday with the sole intention of procuring a GS from it's home shores. If nothing else it'd make an interesting story for the future kids. I'd embellish a little of course, something along the lines of....'fought of a cadre of ninjas....three trials...inner peace etc...and that kids is how your old man pried the GS from the evil master's hands.' True fact.


----------



## Emospence

A man after my own heart. Might as well add a nice pair of Japanese bespoke shoes while I'm there, too



Lokvo said:


> *Without question I would buy from Japan. I'd make a memorable trip of it, mask it under the guise of a holiday with the sole intention of procuring a GS from it's home shores. *If nothing else it'd make an interesting story for the future kids. I'd embellish a little of course, something along the lines of....'fought of a cadre of ninjas....three trials...inner peace etc...and that kids is how your old man pried the GS from the evil master's hands.' True fact.


----------



## Emospence

Would I be correct to assume prices are generally lower buying from Japan?


----------



## petsoff

tzakiel said:


> Just bought my GS in Japan, from BIC camera and the price was good with duty free and 5% credit card discount. But I did get hit with customs fees when I arrived in the US (I was honest when they asked what I bought...)


I've read somewhere of a further 8% discount which is found on tourist maps...were you able to get that too, or was this simply the tax %?

Also how did you go about getting a store card for points at BIC Camera?

I can't wait to buy my first GS 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffyfreak505

Lokvo said:


> Without question I would buy from Japan. I'd make a memorable trip of it, mask it under the guise of a holiday with the sole intention of procuring a GS from it's home shores. If nothing else it'd make an interesting story for the future kids. I'd embellish a little of course, something along the lines of....'fought of a cadre of ninjas....three trials...inner peace etc...and that kids is how your old man pried the GS from the evil master's hands.' True fact.


Gotta throw in a story about fighting off the Crazy 88 and helping a hot blonde in a yellow bike suit out......


----------



## WiZARD7

ieatkows said:


> Definitely from the source since warranty is international.
> 
> No discounts from the boutiques but expect 20% at BIC or Yodabashi (There's an additional 5% if you pay by Union Pay or Visa) + TAX FREE!


Can somebody confirm this? tax free + 20% sound really great.
(I'm looking to buy Snowflake. Do they have it in stock usually?)


----------



## Boomerdw

I just did a month ago. A Grand Seiko SBGX119 model from Seiyajapan. Flawless transaction and received the watch in 5 days. It was shipped from the factory direct. He ships EMS and I did not have to pay any duty. I got a great deal too! This model is a JDM only. At the time the listed price was 378,000 yen. Although other sites I see it msrp at 350,000 yen. Still in the end he gave me a first price quote of some 271,000 yen. Whereas Bic and another site came down to 305,000 after tax.

I paid via PayPal.

Upon researching this purchase I found that many have not been charged the Duty tax when shipping by EMS, now UPS, DHL or FEDEX they usually did have to pay.

EMS is received by USPS here as Priority Mail. A USPS employee came to my door, it was not the usual postman's delivery. He said he was jut delivering this one package.

The seller listed the value of the watch on the Bill of Lading too. Also listed was not for resale and gift.

Now I am a proud owner of a JDM GS that mostly likely will be the only one I ever see at least in person: http://www.seiyajapan.com/products/grand-seiko-quartz-sbgx119?variant=19084696455


----------



## b-lot

tzakiel said:


> Just bought my GS in Japan, from BIC camera and the price was good with duty free and 5% credit card discount. But I did get hit with customs fees when I arrived in the US (I was honest when they asked what I bought...)


Just curious, was it a good deal regardless, or did the fees take it up to the local prices?


----------



## meepokman

Stumbled across this thread and would like to ask where would you go, in Tokyo, that would have the largest selection of Limited Edition (LE) GS?

For the non-LEs, I'm aware of the usual spots (BIC, Jackroad etc) for good deals.


----------



## T1meout

meepokman said:


> Stumbled across this thread and would like to ask where would you go, in Tokyo, that would have the largest selection of Limited Edition (LE) GS?
> 
> For the non-LEs, I'm aware of the usual spots (BIC, Jackroad etc) for good deals.


The Ginza/ Waco Seiko boutique?


----------



## meepokman

Ginza and Waco are the natural choice. But I'm wondering if there are any shops that stocks LEs and at reasonable prices.


----------



## firewood

Yes, the two in Ginza is where I would go. I was in Japan twice in the last 18 months. That said, I still chose to purchase my GS from a US based AD. The buying experience was amazing.


----------



## mikelu03

firewood said:


> Yes, the two in Ginza is where I would go. I was in Japan twice in the last 18 months. That said, I still chose to purchase my GS from a US based AD. The buying experience was amazing.


Would you elaborate more on your amazing buying experience? Would love to hear more!


----------



## firewood

Sure. I had never actually purchased a watch (or I guess anything this expensive) without ever having seen it -- not to mention handle it. All I knew about the SBGH001 was through forum posts and other forum members who were so generous in sharing their experiences with the watch. 

The AD I purchased it from was out of state. He was super patient with all my questions -- and was pleasant throughout the entire process. After I decided to buy it, he was equally patient in the sizing process since I wanted them to size it for me before shipment. I also had a trade-in, so I had to ship the watch to them before they shipped the GS. I felt comfortable doing all of this, even with pretty large valued products being shipped both ways. 

This was before my trips to Japan. In fact, while in Japan, there were a few pieces I considered getting, but didn't really see any reason to purchase it there. Purchasing it through a US based AD, I knew I had to assurance that if something went wrong, I ship the watch to the US AD and they manage all the coordination with GS in Japan. I didn't have to worry about language differences, time zones, updates, etc. That to me was the biggest reason I purchased here in the US. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## coffeewatch

Last time I went through Narita Airport I asked in a shop selling Seikos if they had any Grand Seikos and they looked at me as if they could not understand what I was saying. But it could have also been my accent lol.  IIRC they did have a Cocktail time which was about the nicest watch at the counter.


----------



## firewood

Yeah, that's interesting right. During my first trip to Japan after getting into GS, I thought that GS would be everywhere and that everyone would know it. But to be honest, the only place I really saw GS was at Waco and at the GS boutique in Ginza. Granted I wasn't looking for it aggressively, but it was nowhere near as ubiquitous as Rolex is in the US for example. 

Funny enough, when I landed in Haneda, there was a big wall in the terminal featuring the SBGH001 I was wearing. That really got me excited.


----------



## coffeewatch

Interesting, I need to look into connecting through Haneda. I suppose it is different partnerships with different airlines, but every time I fly international from USA I have connected through Narita. Maybe someday I will be able to visit Tokyo.


----------



## djsick

Hi!

I have mentioned this before on WUS a while ago... My understanding is that in Japan we can find the "classic" model (like the Snowflake, etc - old released -) and the new model of the year in "Master shop" (Master shops seems often to be located in department store). And new model only in stores like in "big camera" or in "Yodobashi camera". 
If you are looking to buy a snowflake, you won't find one in "Big camera" or in "Yodobashi Camera", however those 2 stores often make discount !!! (I got 15% on my blizzard watch (limited edition watch). - 15% is a lot of yen btw! - because they need to get rid of the not so new model anymore (before other new one come - this is my understanding -). And in addition in those shops you will get another 5% if you pay with a credit card. Plus it should be Tax-free if you are a tourist. So... buying in BC or YC is really paying your trip to Japan. And you can buy those limited edition and try all the model that you want (if avail.) 
In the contrary, in Master shops, we pay the full price (no discount) but you will pay it Tax free as a tourist.
When I went to Japan, both the master shop and the BC shop had the blizzard on store. But in BC I could buy it for much less (it think if I write down here the exact price my post will be deleted by the moderator, sorry).



> Last time I went through Narita Airport I asked in a shop selling Seikos if they had any Grand Seikos and they looked at me as if they could not understand what I was saying. But it could have also been my accent lol.  IIRC they did have a Cocktail time which was about the nicest watch at the counter.


They just don't know what you were talking about, I think. Those people working in Airport does have a clue what is a Grand seiko if they are not interested in watches. Stores in airport are for tourist basically.


----------



## bluedialer

firewood said:


> Yeah, that's interesting right. During my first trip to Japan after getting into GS, I thought that GS would be everywhere and that everyone would know it. But to be honest, the only place I really saw GS was at Waco and at the GS boutique in Ginza. Granted I wasn't looking for it aggressively, but it was nowhere near as ubiquitous as Rolex is in the US for example.
> 
> Funny enough, when I landed in Haneda, there was a big wall in the terminal featuring the SBGH001 I was wearing. That really got me excited.


I've found them to be quite ubiquitous, personally. They're in practically every watch store or watch section that sells new watches over $2000. I likened their availability to that of Tags here in the US. Perhaps because I was looking, anyway this is mainly in Tokyo.


----------



## the pearl

of course


----------



## firewood

bluedialer said:


> I've found them to be quite ubiquitous, personally. They're in practically every watch store or watch section that sells new watches over $2000. I likened their availability to that of Tags here in the US. Perhaps because I was looking, anyway this is mainly in Tokyo.


Hey bluedialer. Yeah, that makes sense. I'm sure in the high end stores they'll be there. The only ones I went into were Waco and the GS boutique...and the other brand specific boutiques.

I guess I was referring more to seeing GS in the wild. Like seeing them in the subway, restaurants, etc. I did see a lot of nice watches, but no GS (sadly). I guess I was so excited to get to Japan and half expecting every other person wearing a GS. Haha.

I did see a guy with a Sinn 556i though. Thought that was interesting.


----------



## laoshun78

only if i decided to get a memento for the visit to japan. Or else I would rather just import it over, the USD is much stronger than the Japanese yen


----------



## bluedialer

laoshun78 said:


> only if i decided to get a memento for the visit to japan. Or else I would rather just import it over, the USD is much stronger than the Japanese yen


Mementos is a big reason why I've bought in Japan. But also strong USD exchange rate is a reason TO buy in Japan if you happen to be visiting.


----------



## laoshun78

bluedialer said:


> Mementos is a big reason why I've bought in Japan. But also strong USD exchange rate is a reason TO buy in Japan if you happen to be visiting.


Ha, I must have my conversations in my head backwards. I must have been thinking yen to USD in the way that I worded it.


----------



## uncle6

Hi, are BIC and Yodobashi Camera the AD for Grand Seiko, is the warranty official from Grand Seiko if the watch is purchased there?
I am sure there are some other independent watch store in Japan that carries GS, but are they the AD?

Another question is, does GS care whether the watch is purchased from an AD when it come to warranty, provided that I have the receipt?

On SeiyaJapan website, it states the warranty are 3 years international. However I have a GS purchased from the Seiko department in the Takashimaya department store few years back, but it was only 2 years warranty, how does SeiyaJapan have 3 years?

I guess I am confused with the warranty policy of GS, so guys please help me out.


----------



## Q-street

It depends for me.. i.e. if there's a model that I'd like to purchase brand new or used, When will I be visiting Japan next, cost difference, but I lean more towards buying in Japan. One can make a mini vacation out of it.

Would buy as a momento, plus watch hunting there would be fun. I'd like to travel to Japan for like a 5 day watch hunting trip someday.


----------



## douglastimemachines

Grey market could save you a few dollars if you don't mind.


----------



## T1meout

I would purchase a GS anywhere provided it was reasonably discounted.


----------



## Alexp

Bought a GS in osaka. That was before the price revision.


----------



## Pete26

I have just bought one from the Seiko Boutique in Sydney and while it was 10% more expensive then Japan, due to the GST, the warranty is 5 years. The last GS I purchased from Japan was in 2013 from a well known dealer on Rakuten, he told me that the warranty was only valid in Japan, so if anything went wrong I would need to return it to his shop and he would take care of it.

The price I am paying for my new SBGX265 is a few dollars more than Shopping in Japan.net and coupled with the longer Australian warranty, I am very happy with my decision.


----------



## doralamer

Some GS seiko models are japan only.


----------



## iroh

How much would a Grand Seiko watch have to be before it becomes worthwhile to travel to Japan to buy it?


----------



## T1meout

iroh said:


> How much would a Grand Seiko watch have to be before it becomes worthwhile to travel to Japan to buy it?


Depends on a person's location and what price seems reasonable to them. The savings should at least cover the costs associated with travel and accommodation plus then some.


----------



## F91

I have a question, are Japanese (lets say a Grand Seiko like this thread mentions) watches cheaper in Japan or should I buy them from a site like SeiyaJapan?

Is it also the same for Swiss watches? Would a trip to switzerland be worth it?


----------



## Friday

I am looking to buy SBGH267 and currently in Japan. What is the best place to go?


----------



## whineboy

Friday said:


> I am looking to buy SBGH267 and currently in Japan. What is the best place to go?


Where in Japan? Tokyo?

Probably buy at any AD that has one, since (1) they are popular and may be hard to find, and (2) Japan is not known for discounts of more than 5% (and you'd get tax free shopping if you show your passport) so shopping around for a new hot watch may not save you much.

Buying at Wako in Tokyo is probably the best sales experience you'll have. I've also found shopping for watches at Daimaru and Takashimaya department stores to be pleasant. I doubt BIC Camera or Yodobashi will have this model

If you are in the west, near Hiroshima, why not contact fan favorite Higuchi?


----------



## Friday

Thanks for detailed response. I am in Tokyo. Will check the stores you were talking about.


----------



## Kiwimac99

Friday said:


> Thanks for detailed response. I am in Tokyo. Will check the stores you were talking about.


I just bought one from the Grand Seiko Boutique in Ginza, Tokyo near the Wako store. A much less crowded and more private environment than Wako was when I looked, if you prefer that.


----------



## NoSympathy

I would buy it in Japan. Tax free shopping and some models are limited to the boutique shops in Japan, like the SBGJ231


----------



## dopuletz76

Think about after market service,would you send it to the other country for servicing ?


----------



## whineboy

dopuletz76 said:


> Think about after market service,would you send it to the other country for servicing ?


If Friday (the post resurrector - # 78) lives in the US, he wouldn't have to, virtually all Grand Seikos can be serviced here. That's covered in Joe Kirk's sticky at the beginning of this subforum.

Many people here seem to never read that when they say with complete assurance that all Grand Seikos have to be sent to Japan for service. Just not true.


----------



## Kiwimac99

As regards servicing, it makes no difference.

Grand Seiko are not sold AT ALL in my country (New Zealand) and so if I want to own one, I must both buy it overseas and service it overseas.

I believe they may be able to service in Australia (but not sure) but frankly I would rather it went back to Japan and got done by the people who gave it life in the first place!


----------



## vastventures

Any idea what a Snowflake would cost in Japan, both new and used? It currently retails for $5,800 USD.


----------



## dayandnight

whineboy said:


> If Friday (the post resurrector - # 78) lives in the US, he wouldn't have to, virtually all Grand Seikos can be serviced here. That's covered in Joe Kirk's sticky at the beginning of this subforum.
> 
> Many people here seem to never read that when they say with complete assurance that all Grand Seikos have to be sent to Japan for service. Just not true.


has New Jersey improved Theo servicing center? Still worried about getting my GS servicing from them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whineboy

dayandnight said:


> has New Jersey improved Theo servicing center? Still worried about getting my GS servicing from them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Read this thread, especially OP's post #22: https://www.watchuseek.com/f642/sno...acy-time-warranty-service-repair-4999645.html

whineboy

All mechanical, all the time


----------



## Tongdaeng

When I bought my GS I really wanted to get it in Japan, and I went to several boutiques with the intent to buy. Unfortunately, in my experience discounts were not an option, whereas where I live I was able to get mine below MSRP from an AD, so I ended up going that route instead. 

The selection In Japan was amazing, and some of the LEs would be worth paying MSRP there, but I was buying a Snowflake so it was easy to find elsewhere in Asia at lower cost.


----------



## wow445

Tongdaeng said:


> When I bought my GS I really wanted to get it in Japan, and I went to several boutiques with the intent to buy. Unfortunately, in my experience discounts were not an option, whereas where I live I was able to get mine below MSRP from an AD, so I ended up going that route instead.
> 
> The selection In Japan was amazing, and some of the LEs would be worth paying MSRP there, but I was buying a Snowflake so it was easy to find elsewhere in Asia at lower cost.


Yea same here, would splurge for a LE in Japan for the experience if I was there and if the LE spoke to me.


----------

